

How to Speak Startup, Part Deux - minimaxir
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/31/how-to-speak-startup-part-deux/

======
minimaxir
HN comments for Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9122275](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9122275)

